# CanoScan Lide 25 Installation [SOLVED]

## koelle

Hello,

i just bought a new Scanner. CanoScan Lide 25. It's not listed on the sane-projects.org website. Since it's the predecessor of the Lide 20 which is fully supported and I read somewhere else that it works with Linux I thought I'd risk to buy it.

Yet I don't get it work. I followed the instructions in the following HOWTO:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_USB_Scanner

I did have the Coldplug startup error, but could solve it. I also use udev.

My scanner is found by sane-find-scanner -q:

 *Quote:*   

> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x2220 [CanoScan], chip=LM9832/3) at libusb:003:006

 

Since the Lide20 uses the plustek backend, I also used it for my Lide25. That's what i edited:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 0x04a9 0x2220
> 
> evice /dev/usbscanner

 

scanimage -L does not find my scanner.

Does someone have any experiences with this scanner and can help me to get it running. XSane doesn't find the scanner either...

greetings koelleLast edited by koelle on Mon Sep 19, 2005 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koelle

I now discovered that the Lide25 ist supported with the sane-backends-1.0.16-cvs.

I now use the ~x86 version from the portage trey:

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

 *Quote:*   

> media-gfx/sane-backends ~x86

 

Now I have sane-backends-1.0.16-r2 installed and it works as root, but not as normal user. scanimage -L still does not find the scanner.

How can I get the scanner working as normal user. I'm using udev. My user is in the scanner group. Here's the scanner section from /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-permissions:

 *Quote:*   

>  scanner devices
> 
> scanner:root:scanner:0660
> 
> usb/scanner*:root:scanner:0660

 

greetings koelle

----------

## koelle

Hi,

now scanimage -L does find the scanner, but i cannot use it with xsane as normal user...

----------

## koelle

Hey there,

i managed to get the scanner working. I just had to add the user to the group "usb" because of the permissions.

greetings koelle

----------

